# Runny nose



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc seems to have had a runny nose for a couple of days now, to the point where there is actually snot coming out his nostrils. He seems otherwise ok, eating, toiletting, still keen to go for walks but it doesn't seem right to me to be sneezing and snuffling like this. Do dogs get colds?

I'm going to ring the vet in the morning (she will say to bring him in I'm sure) but I am wondering if anyone else knows if dogs gets colds and if I'm over- reacting? Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I googled Viszla with runny nose and came up with this:

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-dog/26wtt-15-week-vizsla-puppy-sniffles.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie had a cold when I brought him home from the dog pound. Having just adopted him, I scheduled a Vet appointment for 
"a.s.a.p." and would have done so anyway, with or without the symptoms he was presenting. Considering what he had been through, it wasn't surprising that he had a cold. That's just what it was, and the Vet said dogs do get colds, just like people, and you have to let them run their course. It went away by itself.

That said, you might want to have your Vet check our Merc's runny nose, just in case it's a sinus infection. That would require some antibiotics. The Vet will know the difference.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree to call the vet. If he is sneezing and the color of what is coming out is not clear, he may have a sinus infection. Holley's nose looks like it runs a little every now and then. I spoke with the vet office and she said that if it is clear, you are good. Most dogs have this, you just don't see it often because they lick their noses.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Mac got a sinus infection a few months ago....if the it looks like a thick mucous vs usual clear discharge than likely a sinus infection. Another sign is a decrease in energy, Mac still ran around tones on his walks etc but would still like a rock at all other times. 

10 days of antibiotics will clear it up.


----------

